# My Apartment Hunting



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Saturday, I went to KY to check out apartments. *Thanks Kristi, for your help! And all of you guys too, OF COURSE!!!!!!*
When I saw the first place, it looked nice, but I didnt really like the set up. I'm really afraid to be alone and there's a wall that separates the kitchen and I need to be able to see everything. Was about 750 sq ft with washer dryer and microwave for $500 and you only had to pay electric. 

2nd place had TOO MANY STUDENTS! I want my peace and quiet! And the place was old. It's almost the same place as the 1st place. I think maybe 450 or something. 

3rd place was a 2bdrm townhouse for $500. I wanted to look at it because it was cheap. But bad neighborhood. 

I was getting sorta sad because I wasn't happy with anything. Plus the lady showing us apts. said I'd more likely have to get an apartment by May or June because she doesnt see any other apartments open at all for August or even July! 

But then she told me about this place that's in the middle of construction that will be done in July(I had to call to make sure though). And we looked at it and OH MY, VERY PERFECT! About, 500 sqft. It could be 600 sq ft. but I have no perception of space. If I pay half the rent now plus $35 application fee, then they will hold the apt. I EVEN GET TO PICK WHICH ONE I WANT! The rent is $440/month. You cant beat that. There's houses around this apt. and this apt. is only 1 building, 8 units, 2 floors. There's a track I will be able to walk Cloud on. The school is like 5 mins away. Super Walmart is like 2 mins away. The girl showing me the place says she likes it so much that her and her friend may move there too! 

This is getting TOO real. I'm getting scared. 

I would have checked out other apartments but the other places I called were just rude to me. Like all of them except for these ppl I dealt with. What is up with that? Maybe they didn't want to deal with me because I was a college student(I sound really young)? Whatever! I take it as it was meant to be. I just hope Cloud will be happy and be GOOD.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good for you! That new place sounds really nice. I assume that they will take pets, right? Everything will be new and you won't have to worry about gross carpet or smells, or anything. Go for it!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Msmagnolia--yeah, the person after me will worry about gross carpet and smells and etc! PUAHAHAH. I have to fork up $100 non-refundable pet fee plus add $15/month to the rent. 

Do you think I could ask for a special since I'm reserving the place? Like waiving the $15/mon for afew months? Or is that silly of me? Can you tell I'm a bargain shopper?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

It never hurts to ask for bargains! All they can say is "no"-and they might say "yes"! I say go for the newer one...even if you have to pay the rent for a few months! It sounds perfect!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oooh, that last one sounds good!! Not to be negative or anything but, you have to be careful about that place being done on time...My bf's house was supposed to be done last summer, but he didn't get to move in until like november and there was still work that needed to be done, and my house took like an extra 6 months to be done. I'm assuming that you won't need to actually move in until August/September, so at least you have a little extra time just in case the building isn't done yet.

Sorry to be negative...Congrats on your big move!!!!! don't worry, everything will be FINE!!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HEY LilPNut--I called the office this morning and talked to the head honcho, I think. He said that it's scheduled to be done June 15, but he said there's not a guarantee on that date. He said it should be done by July. I told him my situation about school and that if he can tell me that it'll definitely be done before school starts, then I'll apply. He said there'll be no problem.

Originally, when my BF saw the place he was like "where do I sign" and "how much do you need now for deposit?" That's how much he likes it. But I told him I had to call today to make sure that it will be done before school.

It seems like alot of contruction has been done. Some units have walls completely up and some dont. If the construction is due June 15th and they were late, I doubt they wont finish by the time school starts (last wk of August). That's giving them over 2 months. 

Dont worry about being negative. I have to have everything straight. I need to make sure I think of EVERYTHING! 

ANd thanks!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Sounds so exciting!!














Its great that you found this place.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Cool!!!!! I'm so glad that you found this place!!!! I'll be sending out good vibes to the constuction workers to get a move on!!!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

It sounds great. I would ask if you could get some kind special rate since you are signing a lease before it is done. Apartments around here are always running specials. Most are things like 1 month free. They usually divide the amount over the lease. So like $50 off a month. When I got mine they were running a great special, $1500 off a 13 month lease, so $115 off a month.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Whoo-hoo!







How exciting!







Glad you found a place!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks you guys. I'll call back later and ask if there's any incentives at all for moving in before it's even built. I would assume they'd tell me already but oh well.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i just read this post now!

wooohoooo! im so happy you found a place that u like!!!
i hope ur move goes out fine without any problems and Butter likes his new home toooo~

goodluck with everything girl!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Congrat's! I would do it!














Now you get to decorate it!


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Congratulations! How exciting a new place!!!!









Now, I have a question, and I hope I did not miss nothing and I make you feel bad. But what happend to Noriko, I notice that you talk about ButterCloud but did not mention her, Is everything ok?

I hope I did not bring up a sad topic.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Snowy--Not sad at all. Well, just a lil sad. But it's temporary. I'm moving an hr and half away to go to school at WKU. There's definitely no way I'm commuting so I have to move there to get my edjumucashun. This means I have to move away from my bf. I dont want to be by myself but I also can't take both Cloud and Noriko because Daddy will be all alone and he's already sad that I'm going.

So, everything is so far so good.







This is a good thing.









MEE--you slowface! Where have you been!? LOL 

I asked about getting any incentives when I move in and he said no. Oh well. I have to start paying rent in July. I need to go bargain shopping as soon as it's official that I get the apartment. 

Next step: Pray I get some free money!!!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 20 2005, 03:21 PM
> *MEE--you slowface!  Where have you been!? LOL
> 
> Next step:  Pray I get some free money!!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54571*


[/QUOTE]

silly~ i was in Korea for the past 3 weeks~





































i will pray for your free money!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 20 2005, 03:21 PM
> *I asked about getting any incentives when I move in and he said no.  Oh well.  I have to start paying rent in July.  I need to go bargain shopping as soon as it's official that I get the apartment.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54571*


[/QUOTE]

Do you have an IKEA near you? I love that store!

Edit: Dang doesn't look like there is one near you.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Mee-Don't act like I dont know you've been home for at least a week now! LOL 

Lexi'smom-Stupid Ikea is nowwhere near. Not enough contemporary furniture stores here. I know one that is TOOOOOO Modern and TOOOOO expensive.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I totally sympathize with a need for IKEA. I needed it in Nashville. Instead I had to get some junky furniture (b/c I had no money for better stuff).

I will actually be looking for a place to rent in Nashville pretty soon (I am going back to Vanderbilt in July).


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Apr 20 2005, 03:43 PM
> *I totally sympathize with a need for IKEA.  I needed it in Nashville.  Instead I had to get some junky furniture (b/c I had no money for better stuff).
> 
> I will actually be looking for a place to rent in Nashville pretty soon (I am going back to Vanderbilt in July).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54589*


[/QUOTE]

OOOH, can we say Maltese Meetup?!!?! Hmmm, I dont know if I'll have time when I move. Plus you're going to VANDERBILT. I heard there are girls that goes there dressing innappropriately (like short skirts and NO Undies) so they can find a "husband!" HAHA Gross. I hope they wax!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 20 2005, 03:38 PM
> *Mee-Don't act like I dont know you've been home for at least a week now!  LOL
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54585*


[/QUOTE]

what r u talking about girl ~
i got back to CA on the 15th Friday~

today is wednesday, it hasnt been a week yet~~


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Apr 20 2005, 01:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOH, can we say Maltese Meetup?!!?! Hmmm, I dont know if I'll have time when I move. Plus you're going to VANDERBILT. I heard there are girls that goes there dressing innappropriately (like short skirts and NO Undies) so they can find a "husband!" HAHA Gross. I hope they wax!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54592
[/B][/QUOTE]

HAHA!! You are probably thinking I am one of those girls! But, you should know that I found mine in Chicago...where it was way too cold to wear a skirt! 

Honestly, I really don't like Vanderbilt all that much and especially not most of the student population. I think it often tends to be wealthy kinds whose parents can pay for the school. Supposedly it doesn't matter if you apply for financial aid, then why on the admission application do they ask If you will be applying for financial aid? Maybe because it does matter if you can pay the tuition, I am sure it increases your chances of getting it. We have some people in our class whose parents or grandparents were deans at the school. Of course, I am sure this didn't help in getting in or anything...However, its a great academic school and it was one of the best schools I got into.

Good luck with your move.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 20 2005, 02:46 PM
> *I heard there are girls that goes there dressing innappropriately (like short skirts and NO Undies) so they can find a "husband!"*


Darn! My daughter didn't find herself a husband at Vandy.....but then I don't think she was looking. There were plenty of people there on financial aid, but in truth the majority of the students could pay for it and got no financial aid. The good news is that Vandy is working really hard to become more diverse and it changed a lot just during the time that my daughter was there. It is a really great academic institution (notice I'm not mentioning sports here). My younger daughter goes to a state college and she isn't getting anywhere near the education that older one got at Vandy. But then the price tag is also extremely different. LOL


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia+Apr 20 2005, 07:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

She must have been wearing grannie panties.







jk. Shouldn't talk about undies. It might lead us to a place we dont wanna go! LOL


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 20 2005, 08:35 PM
> *Shouldn't talk about undies.  It might lead us to a place we dont wanna go!  LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54718*


[/QUOTE]

did u just say PANTIES???!!






























yeeeeeha~


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

LOL! Grannie Panties - that's what my daughters call them too. They don't understand how I can wear them and I don't understand how you young women can have b*tt floss! (Sorry Joe - you'd better skip this thread!)


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Apr 20 2005, 10:22 PM
> *LOL!  Grannie Panties - that's what my daughters call them too.  They don't understand how I can wear them and I don't understand how you young women can have b*tt floss!   (Sorry Joe - you'd better skip this thread!)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54761*


[/QUOTE]


I have never been a fan of butt floss-I am usually pulling them OUT of my crack,







why would I intentionally wear undies that "lived" there?!









Anyway, the older I get, the more I find myself reaching for my "granny panties". It starts to become all about comfort.







I still have some "non-granny" kinds-but I seem to push them to the back of the drawer and save them for more "special occasions"!







The very RARE times that hubby and I might actually clean up and go on a "date" to something more than Sam's or Walmart alone.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Apr 21 2005, 06:31 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never been a fan of butt floss-I am usually pulling them OUT of my crack,







why would I intentionally wear undies that "lived" there?!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54785
[/B][/QUOTE]






















My mother (yes I said mother) talked me into trying b*tt floss last fall. They aren't as bad as I thought they would be. The key is to not get the really skinny floss, start with the wider floss. 

I can't believe we are taking about this.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

See with the "nongrannie-pantie" you know it's supposed to be up there, so you don't have to worry about pickin it out..









Once you get used to them, it's all about comfort... I only wear the grannies, when I am having a "fat day" or I had a TON of salt the night before... YIKES









My mom is like, you can tell what kind of underwear you have on... and I'm like "well I can tell what kind you have on, they come up to your shoulders, and down to your knees"


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Talk about getting off track of the topic! LOL

Mee--I said PANTIES but I havent said the *C *word!

I didnt start wearing buttfloss until WAY after highschool. I remember someone wearing a skirt with regular undies and the undies were way loose in the back making it look like she was wearing a diaper. Certain brands are sooooo uncomfortable. I can only wear VS thongs. So I guess not only my boobies have expensive taste, but so does my behind!









That's another reason why I love wearing jeans. No floss needed! 
Definitely CANT sleep in thongs!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 21 2005, 09:13 AM
> *Definitely CANT sleep in thongs!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54818*


[/QUOTE]

Or exercise! OUCH!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Apr 21 2005, 10:18 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or exercise! OUCH!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54822
[/B][/QUOTE]
I never understood the girls at the gym wearing spandex and thongs...the spandex I get, but who wants to do squats wearing a thong?!?!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hahahha,I clicked on the last post to catch up,and when I seen what you guys had been talkin about I thought...







Did I click on the wrong thread














Granny panties here(course I AM a GRANNY)LOL


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Apr 21 2005, 10:44 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I never understood the girls at the gym wearing spandex and thongs...the spandex I get, but who wants to do squats wearing a thong?!?! 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54833
[/B][/QUOTE]


Okay here I go...








I taught aerobics for a few years in college and I always wore a thong with my spandex. This way there is no "cutting" or a huge line...lines make me feel fat. Don't want that. 
Once again, a thong is supposed to be there, so I just kind of forgot about it. When doing squats in regular underware it bunches up there and I feel like I have a small country in my spandex (maybe it's just me?)...

If you find the right cut (width, length...haha it's almost like a science) then they are not uncomfortable at all. 

My mom always complains saying she could never wear one...I'm tempted after this coversations to go buy her a few different styles and make her wear them (haha).


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

NatCMU--what if your mom wants to model it for you? lol

Depending on my pants, I did wear thongs sometimes at the gym. I dont want a small country in my pants!!!

Sheila--HAHA.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu+Apr 21 2005, 10:33 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay here I go...








I taught aerobics for a few years in college and I always wore a thong with my spandex. This way there is no "cutting" or a huge line...lines make me feel fat. Don't want that. 
Once again, a thong is supposed to be there, so I just kind of forgot about it. When doing squats in regular underware it bunches up there and I feel like I have a small country in my spandex (maybe it's just me?)...

If you find the right cut (width, length...haha it's almost like a science) then they are not uncomfortable at all. 

My mom always complains saying she could never wear one...I'm tempted after this coversations to go buy her a few different styles and make her wear them (haha).
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54853
[/B][/QUOTE]










I am w/ you. I wear a thong not matter what for a slightly different reason. I am one of the unlucky women w/ no hips or booty. So granny panties slide down and bunch up.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Hmmm...I guess my fat butt is the reason why I don't have trouble with the grannies...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 21 2005, 10:37 AM
> *Hmmm...I guess my fat butt is the reason why I don't have trouble with the grannies...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


LOL - guess that's my reason too! This thread is hysterical!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 21 2005, 12:03 PM
> *NatCMU--what if your mom wants to model it for you? lol
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54859*


[/QUOTE]

UM, GROSS





















hahahaha


> _Originally posted by dhodina+Apr 21 2005, 12:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


Okay here I go...








I taught aerobics for a few years in college and I always wore a thong with my spandex. This way there is no "cutting" or a huge line...lines make me feel fat. Don't want that. 
Once again, a thong is supposed to be there, so I just kind of forgot about it. When doing squats in regular underware it bunches up there and I feel like I have a small country in my spandex (maybe it's just me?)...

If you find the right cut (width, length...haha it's almost like a science) then they are not uncomfortable at all. 

My mom always complains saying she could never wear one...I'm tempted after this coversations to go buy her a few different styles and make her wear them (haha).
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54853
*[/QUOTE]










I am w/ you. I wear a thong not matter what for a slightly different reason. I am one of the unlucky women w/ no hips or booty. So granny panties slide down and bunch up.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54867
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I too have flat butt syndrom...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

This thread is too funny...love the VS ones!

Back to the apartment, I would definitely try to negotiate...a bird in the hand.....ok I won't complete that since we are talking about undies too!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

[/QUOTE]

Yes, I too have flat butt syndrom...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54894
[/QUOTE]



My husband is merciless w/the flat butt jokes. Last night I walked into the living room, he reached over and ran his hand over the wall next to where I was standing "ooo sorry baby I thought that was you". UGH men!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, I too have flat butt syndrom...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54894
[/QUOTE]



My husband is merciless w/the flat butt jokes. Last night I walked into the living room, he reached over and ran his hand over the wall next to where I was standing "ooo sorry baby I thought that was you". UGH men!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54913
[/QUOTE]

OH!







HAHAHA


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia+Apr 20 2005, 05:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Susan,

Honestly I don't know the statistics of how many people are on financial aid at Vandy. I went to Uof Chicago for undergrad and there was definitely a difference in how many people could pay for their tuition vs needed a financial aid (less than at Vandy). I shouldn't say anything because its the people who can pay that make it possible for me to receive the financial aid (which I am very grateful for). But we have plenty of med students driving brand new BMW, Volvos etc so I can't imagine that they are on financial aid! I am not bitter. Its this great country that allows poor people like me to suceed and for that I am thankful.

As far as the diversity, its a joke. I went to a talk by one of the deans and they were trying to say that Vanderbilt almost has the diversity of other top schools. That's just not the case and certainly not in the medschool. Its possible that due to Meharry being nearby, most minorities would rather go there, but the diversity is not what it should be. Vandy does try hard to attract minority (and they offer full tuition scholarships) but its just doesn't seem to be enough.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

lol you guys are hilarious

i wear thongs like everyday only cuz im mega used to them







buttercloud, vs ones are the comfiest


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Puppylucy--Arent you too young for that? PUAHAHA JK. I started wearing thongs LATE. Maybe that's a good thing! LOL

My cousin may go to Vandy for her nursing degree. You can get your Masters in under 5 yrs...give or take a semester. It's easier to get into Vandy's nursing program than MTSU! MTSU, you practically need a 4.0. At Vandy, you only need a 3.0. I never heard of Vandy giving minority scholarships...at least not for asians. I


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 21 2005, 04:57 PM
> *Puppylucy--Arent  you too young for that?  PUAHAHA JK.  I started wearing thongs LATE.  Maybe that's a good thing! LOL
> 
> My cousin may go to Vandy for her nursing degree.  You can get your Masters in under 5 yrs...give or take a semester.  It's easier to get into Vandy's nursing program than MTSU!  MTSU, you practically need a 4.0.  At Vandy, you only need a 3.0.  I never heard of Vandy giving minority scholarships...at least not for asians.  I
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55078*


[/QUOTE]


Unfortunately, they don't consider Asians a minority in education!! Its mostly for Latinos and African Americans.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Double posting SUCKS!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Imma sorta get back on topic here. Even though I can never get tired of talking about Buttfloss.







What do ya'll think of these furniture and the price?

THANKS TRISTE
Pablo Collection
Living room set


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Apr 21 2005, 07:01 PM
> *Unfortunately, they don't consider Asians a minority in education!!  Its mostly for Latinos and African Americans.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55081*


[/QUOTE]








That means we have to be SMART to get free money!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Apr 21 2005, 07:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










That means we have to be SMART to get free money!

























<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55087
[/B][/QUOTE]
Need based financial aid cannot be discrimantory. There are scholarships which are based on particular criteria that are not "need based". For instance, you could have the John T. Smith scholarship for engineering students from eastern Nowhereville with a father named Sue. That's perfectly accecptable. However, you cannot offer students grant or tuition assistance/financial aid in a discrimiatory fashion. Just because someone is a minority does not mean that they have greater access to financial assistance. While admissions may have "quotas", financial assistance can not be made based on ethnicity, religious beliefs, etc. Those scholarships that do discriminate are true scholarships and not financial assistance. There is a difference between a scholarship and financial assistance.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Apr 21 2005, 05:16 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Need based financial aid cannot be discrimantory. There are scholarships which are based on particular criteria that are not "need based". For instance, you could have the John T. Smith scholarship for engineering students from eastern Nowhereville with a father named Sue. That's perfectly accecptable. However, you cannot offer students grant or tuition assistance/financial aid in a discrimiatory fashion. Just because someone is a minority does not mean that they have greater access to financial assistance. While admissions may have "quotas", financial assistance can not be made based on ethnicity, religious beliefs, etc. Those scholarships that do discriminate are true scholarships and not financial assistance. There is a difference between a scholarship and financial assistance.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55096
[/B][/QUOTE]

Saltymalty,

I never said that financial aid is based on minority status. Since I am white, I am a proven case that you do not have to be considered a minority to get financial aid. Financial Aid is purely based on need (as implied by its name). And most of the time, parents' income needs to be given and you always have to fill out tons of forms, such as FAFSA in addition to the school's financial aid forms. All of this needs to be done by early March. I have been successfuly applying for financial aid for the last 7 years. I am almost an expert.

There are LOTS of scholarships out there. I was talking about the ones Vanderbilt offers to minorities. Even as a non-minority, I have received scholarships before both from Vanderbilt (but they were need-based) and external (scholarship based).


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

SaltyMalty--I knew the difference between scholarships and financial aid, too. Did I offend ya or was this just a comment? I was just making a joke.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Saltymalty,

I hope you are not offended. I was definitely not in any way implying that there are only scholarship for minorities. I don't know how I manage to offend everyone.

Sorry for any misunderstanding.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh no, I am not offended at all! I was just clarifying for those who might not be aware that there is a difference between the two. I'm sorry for seeming to create a stir...I hope I didn't sound like I was trying to cause a problem here. I'd hate for Joe to have to close yet another thread!

edited to add: I hope no one got their thongs in a bind.....


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Apr 21 2005, 07:55 PM
> *Oh no, I am not offended at all!  I was just clarifying for those who might not be aware that there is a difference between the two.  I'm sorry for seeming to create a stir...I hope I didn't sound like I was trying to cause a problem here.  I'd hate for Joe to have to close yet another thread!
> 
> edited to add:  I hope no one got their thongs in a bind.....<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55110*


[/QUOTE]
Mine was slightly bunched up!







haha JK..My granny panties are though!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I've been having to wiggle back and forth in my chair all night....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 21 2005, 08:02 PM
> *Imma sorta get back on topic here.  Even though I can never get tired of talking about Buttfloss.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I like it!!!!! What pieces would you buy??


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 18 2005, 05:42 PM
> *Saturday, I went to KY to check out apartments.  Thanks Kristi, for your help!  And all of you guys too, OF COURSE!!!!!!
> When I saw the first place, it looked nice, but I didnt really like the set up.  I'm really afraid to be alone and there's a wall that separates the kitchen and I need to be able to see everything.  Was about 750 sq ft with washer dryer and microwave for $500 and you only had to pay electric.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

 $500 is cheap?!?! REALLY!?!??!?
















I pay $135 a week for my two bedroom house....


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Apr 21 2005, 08:46 PM
> *  $500 is cheap?!?! REALLY!?!??!?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

sunshine, i think she meant per month, not per week


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Apr 21 2005, 09:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sunshine, i think she meant per month, not per week








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55131
[/B][/QUOTE]

*HUGE SIGH* Phew!!! I nearly choked on my lunch when I saw that!!!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> > > $500 is cheap?!?! REALLY!?!??!?
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

LilPnut--I don't know which ones I'd buy. I wanted the living room set, but my bf said I may not need that much. He's such a tease.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm pretty simple and I would probably only get what is totally necessary. I hate moving, so the less I bring=less I have to bring back!! My bf is the extravagant one...he would want my place totally furnished, but of course I would have to spend my money on the stuff -_- You're bf probably doesn't want you to get too comfy in your apt, so you'll come back to visit him all the time


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

The furniture: the price is right, and it's styled so that you could use whatever chairs, sofa, etc. that suits you. Also, it's neutral in color so that you could bring in whatever colors you wanted, whether tone on tone or shots of hot colors. Sophisticated look, or fun. Most anything looks good with a dark espresso color. Good choice!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I remember our first rental house... we paid 1700 a month for a 3 bedroom condo.


forgot to add I like the furniture as well I think it is very versitle for whatever accent colors you want to add.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

BC, I have Target furniture in my living room, and I really like it. 
I have: Metropolitan Collection 

How can you not LOVE Target?!?!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I love the furniture!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Apr 22 2005, 08:43 AM
> *BC, I have Target furniture in my living room, and I really like it.
> I have: Metropolitan Collection
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Ooooh!  I LIKE that!










I also like your selection B/C!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I was really surprised with the quality of the Target furniture. I was expecting K-Mart level and found it to be as nice as Pier I stuff...and very similar in style too. I think another place to check out is Costco...I seem to recall that they sell furniture. Of course, I am a thrift shop searcher....sometimes you can get some really nice pieces at thrift shops and garage sales!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm not such a great decorator, so finding random pieces and getting them to match would be a challenge for me. I really do love target, but I've never known anyone to buy furniture from there so I have no idea. Plus, I can only purchase these online only so thanks for the input! Now lets see if my honey will agree too! HEEHEEHEE. 

LilPNut--I really need my apt to look half way decent. I'm going to live there for 2 yrs so I really need it to be homey. My bf said he doesn't mind coming up there when I can come down because he likes the area. He shouldn't worry that I won't move back home! LOL. He's got a HOUSE! Who would prefer an Apt. over a house?







He does want to pick nice furniture for me, but at the same time he wants pieces that we will be able to take home when I'm finish with school rather than give/throw away or not use at all. Makes sense I guess. But I like the stuff. I'm sure we can find some use for them!









Nat--I like your stuff!







And yeah, very hard NOT to like Target!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 22 2005, 06:11 PM
> *LilPNut--I really need my apt to look half way decent.  I'm going to live there for 2 yrs so I really need it to be homey.  My bf said he doesn't mind coming up there when I can come down because he likes the area.  He shouldn't worry that I won't move back home! LOL.  He's got a HOUSE!  Who would prefer an Apt. over a house?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm such a bum though..I'd furnish the apt with crates and those plastic shelves







Can you believe my sister is an interior decorator?!?! I guess she got all the good genes...Or maybe I don't care about furniture that much because my whole life she's been the one in control of all the furniture shopping and decorating







Good luck with whatever you choose, they all look great!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't think I can focus on schoolwork in a messy looking place. I'm weird like that.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

About 80% of my furniture is stuff people gave me. So nothing really goes together. I got slip covers for the couch (dang those are expensive). Stupid things don't stay on my type of couch though. I hate my couch and chair but until someone gives me something else (can't afford new stuff) it will have to do.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Last year my daughter moved into an apt. We got her a mixture of furniture but lots of Pottery Barn side tables, etc. The Metropolitan collection from Target fit in very nicely with the Pottery barn mahogany. We got an end table and the entertainment armoire in the Metropolitan and it has held up very nicely. A word of caution - it all must be put together. The stuff from Pottery Barn (much more expensive) goes together easily. The stuff from Target does not and takes 2 people. Once you get it together, though, the quality is pretty good for the reasonable price that you pay.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Another suggestion that we picked up from a Pottery Barn catalog was to blow up photographs in sepia or black and white and frame them in simple off white mats with plain wood frames from Hobby Lobby. We used the mahagony to go with the furniture. We had been to Europe last summer and used photos from that trip - an Irish Castle, Big Ben, Changing of the Guard, a canal in Venice, etc. We didn't use photos with people - just the artsy shots of places. We used 16x20 frames and the artwork was cheap and really classy looking. We didn't spend a lot of money and the frames can be reused when she's tired of those photos. For the new condo she's ordered some vintage travel posters for some big blank walls and we'll frame those in 24x36 mahagony frames also. If you watch craft stores they'll often put their frames on sale for 1/2 price and thats the time to buy them.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Apr 25 2005, 09:38 AM
> *Another suggestion that we picked up from a Pottery Barn catalog was to blow up photographs in sepia or black and white and frame them in simple off white mats with plain wood frames from Hobby Lobby.  We used the mahagony to go with the furniture.  We had been to Europe last summer and used photos from that trip - an Irish Castle, Big Ben, Changing of the Guard, a canal in Venice, etc.  We didn't use photos with people - just the artsy shots of places.  We used 16x20 frames and the artwork was cheap and really classy looking.  We didn't spend a lot of money and the frames can be reused when she's tired of those photos.  For the new condo she's ordered some vintage travel posters for some big blank walls and we'll frame those in 24x36 mahagony frames also.  If you watch craft stores they'll often put their frames on sale for 1/2 price and thats the time to buy them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56159*


[/QUOTE]
That is a good idea. I need some pictures for my office. I might do tha with some of Lexi's and some from Europe.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking of doing as far as putting up pictures on the wall. I have some really nice pictures I took of a botanical garden and it's totally artsy. I actually prefer the color because these pictures are taken in the Spring and you know how pretty the spring colors are! Or maybe, in the hallway, have 2 tones pictures and the livingroom have colored pictures. That would be cool too. I love those frames with boarders!


----------

